# FS: 2006 Volkl AC3, 170 cm



## Greg (Jul 1, 2008)

I'm selling my 2006 Volkl AC3s with Marker Motion bindings. There's definitely some wear on these, mostly some top sheet chipping, but there is still a lot of life left in them. Edges are good and base is fine. I only skied them twice last year so it's time to move them out of the basement. Fun ski. Very stable, yet a lot of pop if you push them.

170 cm, 116-74-102 

$230 and I'll ship them to you, $200 if you meet me somewhere convenient (CT).


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jul 1, 2008)

Great deal.  I sold them on Ebay for $300 plus shipping few months ago.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 1, 2008)

If they weren't midget skis I'd consider it..  

Seriously seems like a good deal, just too short for me.


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 1, 2008)

bvibert said:


> If they weren't midget skis I'd consider it..
> 
> Seriously seems like a good deal, just too short for me.


You need to make room for some Eos' :wink:


----------



## severine (Jul 1, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> You need to make room for some Eos' :wink:


Shhhh!  You're not helping me any here!!!!  :flame:


----------



## Greg (Jul 1, 2008)

BeanoNYC said:


> Great deal.  I sold them on Ebay for $300 plus shipping few months ago.



That's in line with what I've seen on eBay. Mine are still in decent shape, but I have to be honest that there is some wear from 50 hard days on them. I figured $200 was a fair price considering.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jul 1, 2008)

I bet Mr Evil buys them in order to continue his pursuit of being as radical as Greg.


----------



## Greg (Jul 1, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> I bet Mr Evil buys them in order to continue his pursuit of being as radical as Greg.



Bah. A futile endeavor. 8)


----------



## 2knees (Jul 1, 2008)

you need to autograph those bad boys and hang 'em in the Alpinezone hall of fame.


----------



## MR. evil (Jul 5, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> I bet Mr Evil buys them in order to continue his pursuit of being as radical as Greg.



That hurt Grassi........From now on no more wise cracks out of you until you sack up and actually ski in next years bump comp.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 6, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> That hurt Grassi........From now on no more wise cracks out of you until you sack up and actually ski in next years bump comp.



:lol:


----------



## Paul (Jul 14, 2008)

I'm actually considering it, Greg.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jul 14, 2008)

Paul said:


> I'm actually considering it, Greg.




They're fun skis you wont regret getting them.  They stick to groomers like stink on a monkey.  Great on ice too.


----------



## Greg (Jul 15, 2008)

Paul said:


> I'm actually considering it, Greg.



I have one other very interested party, but no firm commitment yet. Lemme check with him.



BeanoNYC said:


> They're fun skis you wont regret getting them.  They stick to groomers like stink on a monkey.  Great on ice too.



Agreed. There were a few times last season that I wished I had them over the skis I was on. They are far better on hard pack than my Legends or Cabrawlers. A decent natural snow ski too despite only having a 74mm waist.


----------



## jack97 (Jul 15, 2008)

Greg said:


> Agreed. There were a few times last season that I wished I had them over the skis I was on. They are far better on hard pack than my Legends or Cabrawlers. A decent natural snow ski too despite only having a 74mm waist.



Hmm.... Legends and cabrawler, dynastar and k2; ski known for a softer flex. Volkl on the stiff side, yet better on hardpack. 

Slight hijack.... dynastar twister was rather troublesome on boilerplate, stuff my volkl g3 would have stuck to. I think I narrowed down my next ski for the bumps...... thanks!


----------



## Greg (Jul 15, 2008)

Greg said:


> I have one other very interested party, but no firm commitment yet. Lemme check with him.



Just a follow-up, my interested party is still interested and has pretty much committed to buying them. If for some reason, it falls through, I'll follow up here.


----------



## Greg (Jul 22, 2008)

Greg said:


> Just a follow-up, my interested party is still interested and has pretty much committed to buying them. If for some reason, it falls through, I'll follow up here.



The skis are sold.


----------

